# Azumanga Daioh) New Year: Main RP



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a slice of life RP that takes place in high school.

Story- This takes place a year after the original Azumanga Daioh Series, if you don't know what it is, then look it up on youtube. This is about us some new students, or, if you want, some upperclassmen and our comical adventures as high school students.

Character Template)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:
Age:
Gender:
Grade/Job:
Personality:
Bio:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Appearance:
Specialty:




Rules) No godmodding, powerplaying, flaming, arguing against GMs, and have fun.



Alright let's get started
----------------------------
Sitting down in his desk just in time for the bell, Futanari takes a deep breath from rushing to class. It was his first day and he could already hear the snickering and taunting from the other students about his feminine physique. He sighed, already wishing that the day was over. After the bell, the class went into their groups, chatting about past times and school futures and the like, while waiting for the teacher to arrive, but Futanari decided to keep to himself.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio walked into her class, her purple eyes scanned the room, "Alright class. The classroom started to get quiet and students returned to their desks. "My name is Ms. Fujikyo, and I shall be your teacher for the year. Mio smiled as she said that then she wrote her name on the board, "So how about we go around the room and introduce ourselves to the class."   She pointed at the desk closest to the door, "You can start." The students started introducing themselves one by one, then we got to one desk where a guy or a girl was sitting there, Mio wasn't quite so sure which. But Mio just smiled and said, "What's your name?"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"My name is Futanari Shiho," Futa said. The class started to laugh as he done so,"I am a boy, if you haven't realized," he said. Suddenly, the class bursts out with laughter,"How could you call yourself a boy, when you have boobs?" one student said as he laughed. 
"Its pretty cute," a girl student said. Futanari sat down, covering his face in shame and embarassment. "Hey, I know!" a student yelled,"He's a futa!"
"Oh, that's why his name is Futanari," another student replied.
"Futa! Futa! Futa! Futa!" the students chanted. Futanari started to quiver and shake, in embarassment.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

"Now class, be quiet. In here we have to respect each other. If you don't do that then you can just not come to this class." Mio pointed to the young man that started it, "How about you come up here and give a presentation on izanagi...." The boy just sat there and looked confused. "Alright I thought so." the class continues giving their introductions when they finished Mio moved in front of her desk and sat on top of it. She looked at the clock, "Alright, who wants to learn a little before we get out of here?" She said while she smiled.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"I do," Futa said and raised his hand,"I want to know about Amaterasu!"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio smiled, "Well Izanagi was resting during his trip to Yomi, where he proceeded to bath and purify himself when he washed his face Amaterasu formed in his left eye as well as Tsukuyomi in his right and Susanoo in his nose. She smiled as she looked upon the class. "Amaterasu is the most important Kami. Her siblings were Susanoo, the god of the storms and seas, and Tsukuyomi, god of the moon. One day, Susanoo, in a drunken rampage, trampled Amaterasu's rice fields, filled all of her irrigation ditches and threw excrement into her palace and her shrines. The Omikami asked her brother to stop but he ignored her and even went so far as to throw the corpse of a skinned horse at her hand-maidens who were weaving at the time. The women were killed by the splintered wood from the looms piercing their bodies. And Amaterasu.....  Mio went to continue but the bell rang, "Alright class, we shall finish the story of Amaterasu and her siblings tomorrow."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Ma'am, isn't Izanagi the deity of seven divine generations?" said a voicefrom the back of the class.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio looked surprised that someone knew, "Why, yes. He is. She smiled it was always good to have students that knew some stuff already. Mio smiled again and asked, "Do you know why he was traveling to Yomi?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Thats easy, he wanted to retrieve his wife, Izanami who died in child birth." replied Fumie with a smile.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa was about to raise his hand and say the same answer, but it was too late. When the bell rang, he started to pack his things and waited until the class was over.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Students started leaving. "Bye!! Have fun!" Mio said while waving. "We shall continue this tomorrow!"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa got up her desk and walked out of the class. He found herself next to Fumie, but decided to ignore her,"*sigh* Today was embarassing," He said to himself,"I knew I shouldn't have come to school."


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin was relieved he wasnt called on in class. He headed out the door and to his next clas. He hoped to make friends soon but what it seems it wouldnt be anytime soon. *"Why am i such a doofus."*Kurin began to bang his head on the wall near him.*9th grade would be crap if I dont make friends."*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Hey Futa, we've got P.E next right?" asked Fumie, unsure of the timetable. "Anyways, you don't have to be shy towards me, I understand your condition." smiled Fumie, failing to realise that she forgotten to buton the top button of her school uniform.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Oh, thank you!" Futa said,"That's a relief, and yea, we do have P-oof," Futa bumped into Kurin,"Oh, I'm sorry," Futa took a quick glimpse at him and backed away quickly,"Please don't hurt me!"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio took a few sips from her coffee as the next class came in. She introduced herself once more and then went around the room with everyone introducing themselves. After the last introduction, Mio stood up and asked, "Alright, so who wants to learn something today!?" She smiled. The whole class stayed quiet


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

*"Shhhh!"*Kurin put his hand over Futa's mouth. *"Why would you say that.Do i look like a bully... wait dont answer that question. Im just here to make friends okay".*Kurin uncovered Futa's mouth hopping to not get another loud outburst. He started to walked towards the gym thinking of the strange thing which just happened.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Futa, Futa. You can't always be scared. Anyways, PE is about to begin, so lets head to the changing rooms." said Fumie as she looked towards Futa and then Kurin.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"I'm sorry, its just that I'm not very comfortable around other guys," Futa apologized to Kurin,"But if you're looking for friends, then you just found one." Futa smiled, he never made friends so fast before. He walked into the changing room and grabbed his swimsuit. Today was swimming, so he packed both a girl's swimsuit and some swim shorts. He put on the swimsuit, which sadly showed more of his feminine figure and his small, yet on-growing chest. He felt kind of uncomfortable, but shrugged it off.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

kurin turned around to Fato *"Well I beilieve Gym is this way, Come On".*Kurin had continued to walk as he neared the gym adn thought in his head *~Ahhh, just a bunch of boys sweaty and arguing about who more manly, looking at girls. Pervertic a**holes.*Ryu reached the gym doors and grabbed the door knob.~Well here it goes~


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"HAHA! So cute!! Don't worry Futa, just stick behind me. Guys won't look at you because they'll be looking at me!" giggled Fumie as she put on her swimsuit.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa nodded at Fumie, and smiled nkowing that he was safe, then out of nowhere...
"FUTA'S SO CUUUUTE!!" some girls yelled across the changing room. They ran to him and started smothering him all over,"He's so cute with little girlish body," they said.
"Yeah, it's kind of funny, a guy who look likes a girl. Look he even has breasts!" a girl said pointing at Futa's chest.
"Stop it, you guys!" Futa yelled waving his arms. He ran behind Fumie and hid there.
--------------------
meet me in the OOC forum, we need discuss our PE teacher problem.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

kurin walk out in his trunks looking at the clear water. He stretched by the pool. His eyes shined in the sun. He looked across and waved at Fuka adn his friends. His friend looked kind of strange. He shrugged it off and waited for instrutions from he gym teacher.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio Sat up on her desk again, "No one wants to learn anything." A boy in the front then raised his hand..."Yes..." "Fujikyo-sensei, why did you become a teacher?""Nani?" Mio looked surprised, "Because I wanted too." Mio looked at the boy....Mio Woke up and realized she was dreaming! "AHHH I need to get going! Mio ran out of the classroom nearly hitting someone and ran down to the pool....


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Ma'am! You're late!!" said Fumie as she say Mio rush in the swimming complex.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio was already changed in a swimsuit, Mio was running and she slide to a stop in front of the pool. "Ohayo!" She got their attention, "I'll will be your P.E teacher, Fujikyo-sensei." She looked a little confused......"Everyone swim or something." Mio smiled and looked at everyone standing around......."Oh and have fun!"......."Remember to do your stretches too!"


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin immediatly jumped in a double frontflip into the poll. The splash got on a few people but it didnt mater to him. He didnt surface for a few minutes. He stuck his hand from under the water and stuck up his middle finger. After about 4 minutes he resurface. His body glistened in the water. His only small 4-pack abs were a appetizer to the other girls. At least he thought everyone was doing their own thing not paying much attention to him.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa stood behind Fumie, matching every step with her's. He looked at his previous teacher confused at the change between jobs, ignored it. She ran into the pool and dove in, feeling relaxed when she popped back up. "Hey look at Futa! In his swimsuit!" The other boys laughed. Futa blushed and looked around, finding out he lost his swim trunks and could not find them. "Futa's so cute!" the girls yelled. When Futa looked up, one of the girl's had his swim trunks,"Hey, give it back!" he begged.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

Fumie jumped in after Futa, making sure he was always near her. "Wow, Futa. You're a pretty good swimmer!" remarked Fumie as she saw Futa swim gracefully.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin began swimming underwater. He thought he was coming up on the beautiful Fumi but he was sadly mistaken. He hoped out the water and yelled*"Kiss me!!"* Ryu was in trouble it was no Fumi it was a monster in a girls clothing it..it..it was


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio jumped in the water herself and started swimming around. Her purple eyes scanned the pool to see what was going on. While she was swimming around Mio was splashed a few times. And not wanting to get splashed that much she went and stayed in a corner.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Thanks Fumie," Futa said,"But how am I going to get my trunks back..." Futa started to sink in the water from embarassment until he saw Kurin's attempt to kiss the monster girl,"Wow, I never would have guessed," he said to himself.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"You go underwater and find you trunks. While I, will save our dear friend Kurin." replied Fumie as she went underwater, moving towards Kurin's location.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

The monster girl grabbed kurin by the neck adn began to drown him... in kisses. *"Someone help me, please"!* Kurin began to cry and his leg got caught in the monster girl's belly fat. Kurin finally was released from her grasp. But he was still caught in her belly.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Wait, Fumie...," Futa called, but Fumie was long gone. Futa looked at the group of girls holding his trunks,"Come and get it, cutie boy," the girls giggled. Futa had no choice, he swam towards the girls and...*SPLASH!* The girls started smothering him like a little child, at least that's what they thought. Actually, Futa swam back to his original spot and put on his trunks in victory. He hurried and swam towards Fumie and Kurin, and tried to pull Kurin's leg out of the fat.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

As Fumie re-emerged from the water, she pushed the ridiculously fat girl away from them. Fumie then held Kurin's hand and pulled him to the other end of the pool, where it was safe from any other fat people.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa swam towards Kurin and Fumie,"What happened back there? I never seen a fat lady become so ambitious," Futa said laughing,"You must really have a way with the ladies."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio sighed and slid farther into the water, almost completely underwater.  She watched the students play. Mio was to tired to do anything, she had to run to get to school on time. She couldn't afford to be late and set a bad example.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin found none of this funny all terrify to him.*"Sure i do a way with gorilla women if thats what you mean."*Kurin made sure he didnt go underwater no longer due to that inccident. He thank Fumie with a hug and began to swim again in teh fat safety area.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio went underwater and swam for a little bit watching everybody. After a few she got out and went and sat on a bench. She pushed her wet hair out of her face and sighed. She looked at the clock on the outside wall. Almost time to get ready she thought.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa giggled a little and looked at Fumie and smiled, he was very happy to have such a good friend. Suddenly, she felt something pull down on her trunks, he turned slowly, half way paralyzed. When she saw it was a boy, he was completely stunned,"*AHHHH!!*," He screamed a very girly scream. He punched the boy in face, then turned and held Fumie tightly, still shaken.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio quickly yelled at everyone, "Everyone clean up, it's about time to go!!!!! She sighed and dried off her hair, making sure it looked right then she went and changed.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin jumped on the boy. Kurin began to beat,beat, and beat on the boy. *"YOU PERVERTIC ASS HOLE"!* Kurin really didnt care if the other people saw or if the teacher saw. He threw the boy out of the pool. And began to walk towards his way. *"I"LL BREAK YOUR BACK FOR MESSING WITH MY FRIEND"!!!*


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio Jumped at the sight of a fight, she picked up something and threw it at Kurin. The only problem is that it was a shoe. The shoe hit Kurin in the head. "Stop that right now!!!! I said we are going to respect each other!!!!" Mio looked mad now, "Both of you go to the office!!!!" Mio turned to the rest of the class with a smile on her face, "Alright let's clean up everyone."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa walks to Kurin,"Sorry that I got you in trouble, but thanks Kurin," he said,"See ya when you get back from suspension!" he ran back to Fumie and walked to the changing room. Once there, he quickly switched into the girl's uniform this time,"What do you think, Fumie?" He asked


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin didnt bothe rto get dress he walked to the office with his soaking body leaving wet prints down the hall. Upon arrival at the office he sat there waiting to be dealt with. The pervert boy walked by and Kurin tripped him. The boys fell on his face. *"Dont mess with my friends".*Kurin gave him a dirty look and stared at the principal's door waiting for his or her arrival.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

OOC- I forgot to mention that there is no prinicpal, so you can do whatever.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Wow. It really highlights your femininity. But you know, the people in school. Just wear the boys uniform." replied Fumie as she was putting on her uniform. "Alright now, what lesson is next?" asked Fumie.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

As all of the students were done getting ready the bell rang, quickly Mio ran off and back into the classroom, she sat down back behind her desk and sighed.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

Kurin was pissed he was sent here. He ignored all speaking to him and ran to the hall way with the pervert in a headlock. he threw the perv next a firealarm and forced him to pull it. The fire alarm set of and Kurin had ran to the boys locker room immediatly. He got dress and tried to catch up with his friends. He tried to act worried.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Alright," Futa switched back to her boy's uniform,"Our next class is Classic Literature. I heard that last year, they had a really perverted teacher that took the job to see high school girls. Wouldn't it be creepy if he was still in school?" He informed. Most of the girls shivered in reaction to the thought. Once he was done dressing, he waited at the door for Fumie.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"I wouldn't mind. As long as the teacher is good looking." chuckled Fumie as they left the changing room. Suddenly, they heard the fire alarm.


----------



## Apprentice (Dec 24, 2008)

kurin caught up with his friends *Where......is...teh firre.*Kurin had to catch his breathe due to he was running from the scene. Kurin caught his breathe. *"Let's just go to class. It probablly a flase alarm."*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2008)

"Wait a sec Kurin." said Fumie as she took out some tissue and wiped Kurin's face. "Why were you sweating in the first place?" asked Fumie. "Anyways, lets go."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 24, 2008)

Mio heard the fire alarm and hid under her desk, "Fire!!!!!"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

Futa pointed at Kurin and looked at him with an evil stare,"You were the one who pulled the alarm, or at least you made someone did it, then you ran all the way down here from the scene of the crime, am I right?" He interrogated.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 24, 2008)

In her room, Mei sighed. class had not even started yet, enyet she was STILL bored. Well, wouldnt you be if half your class was running out the door, scr- Wait. She lifted her head up, realizing what was going on. *"Hey STOP!" *She yelled. She stood up, and ran out the door. *"Hey! Get in an orderly fashion so I know who the heck is where!" *She sighed. They..were ignoring her. She shrugged and walked out along with the others. Might as well follow them all. Since..well..it WAS the alarm and all. But the strange thing was there was no warning about there being a fire drill. Which meant that someone obviously pulled the alarm. A vein came on her head. Whoever did it was so in trouble. Ahh who was she kidding? She couldnt even yell at her own students. How could she yell at whoever pulled it? *"Man..its c-cold out here."* She said to herself, out loud.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Well, didn't you?" Futa continued. He continued glaring at Kurin and didn't stop,"Just kidding!" he announced,"Even if you did, I wouldn't tell. Come on let's get going."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Mio slowly came out from under her desk as students started to come in. "Welcome!!!" She jumped up and said.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Hello, Ms. Fujikyo!" Futa greeted his teacher. He was strangely happy now, it must've been more of a good day than he realized. He took his seat next Fumie, and waited for the lesson.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 26, 2008)

"Hello, Ma'am. Good day today" said Fumie as she saw Ms Fujikyo already in class.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Mio said hi too the two students that greeted her, it was a good day so far. She took a seat behind her desk and was not sure what to do. The rest of the students started taking their seats....


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Ms. Fujikyo, what's the lesson for today?" Futa said raising his hand.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kuraku walked into the classroom, trying not to make eye contact with any of the other students. He glanced a quick smile at the teacher then took a seat behind Fumie, taking out a notebook and started to write something unrelated to the class.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Futa saw the quiet boy writing something, and tried to see if he could get a good peek. Then, he had the strangest feeling that only happens around homosexuals, and he didn't start feeling it until Kuraku came into the class. That means...,"Um... Onee-chan," Futa called to Kuraku,"What are writing?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kuraku covered up his notebook with his arm and looked up at Futa. "It's um... nothing, really." He said in a calm voice. "I was just writing down something that I was thinking about." He chuckled lightly and went back to writing a bit, finishing what he was doing. He closed the notebook and looked back at Futa. "My name's Kuraku by the way..." He introduced himself.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"My name is Futanari Shiho, but everyone calls me Futa," Futa introduced,"Oh and if you couldn't tell before, I'm a boy."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kuraku chuckled a bit softly. "I could tell. You have Klinefelter's, right?" He asked but already knew the answer. "Don't worry about some of the people in this school, Futa. They may seem mean, but I tend to ignore them..." He said with a sigh as he looked at one of the guys a few desks away, who was giving both of them a nasty glare. Kuraku looked back at Futa. "Like that guy over there. He probably thinks that I am asking you out or vice-versa." He said, moving his hair out of his eyes.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Oh, I get it," Futa said softly,"You're homosexual. Well, I'm not scared, you're not like the others. *memories of coming extremely close to getting raped by a dude* You're definitely not like the others. But, how could you tell I had Klinefelter's?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kuraku looked at Futa. "Well, it is obvious enough. Klinefelter's gives men a very feminine body structure. You have narrow shoulders, wider hips and your... breast development." He said. "So... Are you new in town?" He asked, changing the subject.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Yea, I'm a foreignor from America," Futa replied,"My father wanted to be a Japanese chef, so we moved down here. I work as a waitor at his resturant, you should come by sometime and grab a bite."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

"I will." Kuraku said with a smile. "I just moved here as well, so you might have to give me some directions. Maybe not today though. Since I just moved here, I have submitted some job applications, but I haven't gotten any calls yet. Where I used to live I was a prep chef for a restaurant, but now I am riding the unemployment train." He sighed.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

"Why don't you apply a job at my pop's resturant, we're hiring right now," Raito advised,"He'll love you, plus it'll be really fun, its practically a mad house in there."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 26, 2008)

Kuraku's smile and eyes widened. "Really? That sounds like a great idea!" He exclaimed then calmed down. "I am great at cooking so I promise that I will not disappoint." He promised.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 26, 2008)

(ok guess I'll start now)

two girls walked into the class one of which tripped over her own feet and fell onto the floor causeing the other girl to run over to her while saying "xiao you ok!?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Dec 27, 2008)

Mio sighed and told the class, "Do as you wish, I don't know what to do today...." Mio leaned back in her chair and closed her eyes....


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

Futa walked over to the two girls,"Are you ok?" He asked the one who tripped,"Let me help you up..." Futa held his hand out, so he can help.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 27, 2008)

Kuraku looked at the teacher questionably. _Is this teacher seriously saying this? 'Do what you want?' How strange..._ He thought then turned his attention to Futa, who was helping the girl that had tripped. _Maybe there are some nice people in this school after all... And I just met one of them._


----------



## Solaela (Dec 27, 2008)

(i'm here)

Xiao looked at the boy who had extended his hand out to help her and blushed feeling embarrased about it but knowing she couldn't do anything about it since she was a klutz since the age of 3

Daio sighedd finding it hard to settle in since she was used tothe country and not this noisey place


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

"My name is Futanari Shiho, but you can call me Futa," Futa greeted,"Nice to meet you." As he greeted the young ladies, somebody started singing on a karaoke,"What amazing luck!" Futa said. He ran to machine and when the previous singer was done, He grabbed the Mic and started singing "Tonight, Tonight, Tonight" by Beat Crusaders:

I woke up with yawn
I'm still alive
Turned up the radio to start a new a day

As goddamn DJs chattered, how to survive
Amazing news got over on the air wave

Tonight, love is racing
Tonight, cross the nation
Tonight, love is racing my way
Almost another day

I woke up with yawn
I'm still alive
Turned up the radio to start a new a day

As goddamn DJs chattered, how to survive
Amazing news got over on the air wave

Tonight, love is racing
Tonight, cross the nation
Tonight, love is racing my way
Almost another day

Almost another day

She's a shooting star
_She's a shooting star_
Goodnight
_Goodnight_
Goodnight
_Goodnight_

She's a shooting star
_She's a shooting star_
Goodbye

Futa sang with such a beautiful voice that the class start raving like they were in a concert,"Futa! Futa! Futa!" they chanted.
"Thank you!" Futa said to the class. He started walking back to Xiao and Diao,"Sorry, about that," He apologized,"I haven't sang in such a long time, I couldn't help myself. Why don't you sit next to me, there are a few seats behind me."


----------



## Solaela (Dec 27, 2008)

Xiao smiled at how kind Futa was because most people would be insulting her by now "S-sure" she said

Diao nodded and bowed politely "thank you for your kindness I'm Diao Izumi and this is my twin sister Xiao"


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

"Nice to meet you," Futa bowed,"But it's hard to tell that you two are twins, then again it is pretty hard to tell if I'm a boy." Futa walked to her seat,"I can tell that Diao is the serious one, right?"


----------



## Solaela (Dec 27, 2008)

"Yeah she is Diao's real serious especially when it comes to chores...I'm a bit of a klutz..." Xiao said as she walked to her seat

"It's not that bad Xiao" Diao said prefering not to say some of the worst times


----------



## EPIC (Dec 27, 2008)

"Well, I'm pretty sensitive around both boys and girls alike," Futa said,"As you can see, I have a very girly appearance, and that usually causes problems if I hang in the wrong crowd..."


----------

